# Cracked limbs???



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

has it been in any prolonged cold or heat and/or abrupt temperature changes?

that's all i can think of on the spur of the moment. is it still under warranty?


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Two places that wheel lean will crack limbs is at the axle hole and the fork in the limb. A good friend had a limb blow on a moab I believe and I would say that the above problem caused it. Noticed a lot of lean on Martins lower cost bows. I still havent been sold on the three piece riser technology. and without the ability to adjust the cable guard. Fixed carbon short guards are not forgiving to bad tunes.

I would contact your dealer or Martin to get them replaced.

JMHO


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*firecat*

had a friends limb give way cause he was trying to max out his speed and stessin to the max. resorted in a limb blown up on him.bow was fast but he payed the piper! hes shooting slitly heavier arrows now ind does not seem to have a problem.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

It happens. Stop shooting the bow and take it back to the dealer. If he's the original owner they should repair for nothing.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Had it happen on a Shadowcat a few years ago. Best part about Martin bow is the customer service. I had replacement limbs at my door within a week.

Cheers,


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

give Joel at Martin a holler ..... he'll be back Wednesday, he'll get you taken care of 



boomer650 said:


> Hey guys, I need help in knowing why my father-in law's limbs are cracking? He has a martin firecat '08 and they are cracking in the "u groove" of the limbs. Had no dry fired. It's the second time that it happend.
> 
> Has this been happening to others??
> 
> ...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Boomer, where is your Father-in-law located? I know you moved out of the area but not sure about him. Take Pinto's advice and call Joel directly and he will make everything right. If you need further help just holler...

Chris


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

*Fire Cat*

No wories Martin will look after you for sure.

I am a dealer for Martin and had the same problem with one of the Fire Cat's I sold and it was the only being shot for speed all others are fine. I try to get these speed bow guy's to shoot 100 to 150 grains over the IBO seems to be working and still getting lots of speed for hunting.

Good Luck
Grant


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just to correct my post, the bow was a firecat that blew the limb. The moab decabled on the top cam system. Again in talking to the dealer that sold the bow cam lean was the issue. I used to be a Martin dealer and I agree they have the best service on issues. Alpine is also second to none for service on compound bows.

IMHO


----------



## boomer650 (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks guys..... for all the help....


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Pm*

Darren, I sent you a PM.

Roger


----------

